# Who needs a hammer.....



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

....when you have this guy


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Would have better had something broke...


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

When that clown is done with that machine....all it will be good for is a Hammer.

And what about those 2 hard hats in the background? Just standing and watching! :blink:


----------



## pinerider (Oct 26, 2007)

Reminds me of one of my first inspection jobs, back in 78. The contractor was using an old NorthWest cable machine to excavate hard shale. Some days they'd only get 3 or 4 pipes in the ground. Those were days the operator earned his $!!


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

And I didn't think there was any rock around Day. He's really putting that Case to the test. :clap:


----------



## HallisseyDesign (Jul 6, 2007)

haha that is what i call getting out the anger of stupid HO's!


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

See what that jackazz did with all his banging on the ground:










Now WTF are we supposed to do?


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

haha, that is gonna take some time to clean up.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

rino1494 said:


> haha, that is gonna take some time to clean up.



Probably be cheaper to leave the dam rock...build the road around it (from where it fell)...and sell the : FALLING ROCK sign.










If there is only 1 rock in danger of falling- why not take it out of the equation in the interest of public safety.....or for telephone pole bowling :laughing:



I mean...come on, man!...WTF? OVER!


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

That looks stable to me. 


Looks a little like Bart Simpson....but stable.


----------



## NorthstarNC (Oct 17, 2007)

Is that crap real? Looks photoshopped? Going back to the original video in the thread, it's amazing how these complete douches get jobs, either hourly for someone, or contracted. Must talk a really good game.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

mxrace200 said:


> Must talk a really good game.


Stick around...you'll see some "contractors" who "talk" a really good game.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Maybe it was a rental.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 29, 2007)

I tried to remove a swimming pool with a rented backhoe using that method.

It cost me $1000 for a broken ram and didn't do the job.

I haven't done anything that stupid since.....that costly anyhow.


----------

